# Taking cpc-h any advice???



## thompson3461@yahoo.com (Aug 5, 2010)

Im taking the cpc-h and want to know if there is any advice out there from someone whom has passed this test or taken it...any reference materials to help u study? Any advice would be helpful.

thank u,
tammy


----------



## rangerwife0908 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Advice on CPC-H*

Hi Tammy,

I just took my CPC-H in July and found out that I passed!!! My advice is as follows: Study the AAPC Study guide for the CPC-H test and buy all three on-line practice tests! This is what helped me. Also, be sure to tab you're books for easy reference and STUDY/KNOW you're guidelines in the front of the ICD-9! You can make notes in you're books. Eat a good breakfast! Do not study the day before the test...let you're brain rest. 

One last piece of advice....(something I wish I had done)....start at the very end of the exam to do the long Operative Notes questions (1 pagers). I did not do this and my brain was fried by the end!!!

You can underline/highlight key terms in you're exam book which is VERY helpful when you are pressed for time!! I underlined all key terms and was able to answer the questions faster.

I finished with 30 min to spare...gave me time to go back to the questions I placed stars next to in order to double check my answers.

Hope all this help! Good Luck!!
Linda


----------



## hcm2012 (Aug 14, 2010)

*also preparing for the cpc-h exam*

I will be taking the CPC-H exam as well, does it matter whether you have volume 1 and 2 or 1,2 and 3?


----------

